# Which ADA



## Ashton (1 Jul 2010)

I'm a bit confused by the different types of ADA Aqua soils, I want a decent substrate for my 20 litre Arcadia Arc and worked out that I'll need 3.5 litres, so thought that a 3 litre bag of the ADA soil would be ideal (the tank is 30 x 20 x 30)
I'm thinking I'd need to go for Africana as my Ph is 7.0, Kh 2.2 Gh 4.2 & Phosphate 2.5, I haven't set the CO2 up yet but don't know if this will make any difference to which soil I use.

Am I right, or would Amazonia, Amazonia II or Malaya be better  :?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (1 Jul 2010)

what color do you prefer?


----------



## Ashton (1 Jul 2010)

Is that the only difference    To be honest I'm not bothered about colour, the tank has a black background and is in a darkish position under the stairs, so the lighter the better I suppose  :?


----------



## spider72 (1 Jul 2010)

Difference is mostly in nutrients http://aquascaping.flowgrow.de/aquascap ... il-analyse
If you want better value for plants take Amazonia.


----------



## Ashton (1 Jul 2010)

Thank you for the link, it seems to be what I've been looking for but is there a way I can translate it into English  :?


----------



## spider72 (1 Jul 2010)

Try this link http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... l=de&tl=en it is google translation.


----------



## Ashton (1 Jul 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sanj (3 Jul 2010)

I use Malaya, it has a stronger impact on lowering pH than the others soils and for longer. It is marketed for use in longer term set ups, but in terms of Ammonia and phoshate it has the lowest of all the soils.


----------



## PM (5 Jul 2010)

Do we know this kind of data for Flora Base / Oliver Knott NS??

Ta


----------



## JamesM (5 Jul 2010)

PM said:
			
		

> Do we know this kind of data for Flora Base / Oliver Knott NS??
> 
> Ta


http://oliver-knott.com/30+M52087573ab0.html

Flora-Base is made by the same people to the same recipe.


----------

